# Accessing .onion.cab websites



## Hsishshs (May 19, 2017)

So I was visiting the Soy Route website and it ended with .onion.cab 
I've never downloaded anything on my iPhone for the deep web. I'm wondering if anyone could find my IP Adresss or anything like that. I was using the google chrome app.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Any and every website can see your IP address when you visit them, we see it.


----------

